# Hintergrundbild auf 2. Monitor verkleinert - Lösung?



## Ch3fk0ch (18. Oktober 2011)

*Hintergrundbild auf 2. Monitor verkleinert - Lösung?*

Hallo,

es ist ein bisschen schwieriger, aber ich versuche mein problem best möglich zu schildern.
Heute kam mein neuer Hauptmonitor bei mir daheim an. Es handelt sich hierbei um den 
Samsung Syncmaster 2233rz (1680+1050 - 120HZ).
Mein 2. Monitor ist der Acer P226HQV (1920x1080 - 60HZ). 
Nun hab eich folgendes Problem. Wenn ich den Samsung als Hauptbildschirm verwende, ist das Hintergrundbild auf dem Samsung schön ganz drauf, jedoch nicht auf dem Acer, da ist ein schwarzer Rand außen herum. 

http://www.abload.de/img/desktoph78c.jpg

Ich habe es schon mit dem Windows Standart Design probiert, das selbe. Wenn ich jedoch den Acer als Hauptmonitor festlege ist das Hintergrundbild auf beiden Monitoren voll drauf - jedoch ist der Acer nur der 2. Bildschirm und ich will nicht(!) auf dem Acer Monitor spielen!
Das Desktop "rezisen" vom nVidia Treiber bringt auch nichts.

Was kann ich tun dass das Hintergrundbild auf beiden Monitoren gut zu sehen ist?

danke vorab
Gruß Niklas


----------



## Research (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hintergrundbild auf 2. Monitor verkleinert - Lösung?*

Edit
OK.

Ist der Treiber UpToDate?

Kannst du 2 "verschiedene" Hintergründe nutzen?


----------



## Sirsalem (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hintergrundbild auf 2. Monitor verkleinert - Lösung?*

Hat das nicht mit der Desktopausrichtung zu tun ob der hintergrund angepasst, gestreckt oder zentriert ist?


----------



## plaGGy (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hintergrundbild auf 2. Monitor verkleinert - Lösung?*

Hol dir das Programm "UltraMon". Link habe ich leider atm keinen, aber schwer zu finden ist es nicht 

Ist zwar keine Freeware, hat 30 Tage Trialzeit, aber danach einfach deistanlliere und neu drauf und hast wieder 30 tage.
Damit kannst du den 2. Bildschirm extrem gut steuern, einschalten, ausschlaten über 1 Mausklick, verschiedene Hintergrundbilder einstellen usw, kannst die Fenster per Mausklick zwischen den Schirmen verschieben und maximieren usw.
Glaube du kannst sogar auf dem 2. Bildschirm bestimmen, ob das Bild gestreckt, oder maximiert oder mittig erscheinen soll.
Es ist sogar möglich verschiedene Hintergrundbilder zu bestimmen, und du kannst auf den 2. Bildschirm eine Taskleiste projezieren, die die Programme enthält, die gerade aktiv sind.

Solltest du mal ausprobiere.

Glaube btw nicht das es am Treiber liegt, das Bild hat einfach eine andere Größe und wird darum anders dargestellt, da beide ja eine andere native Auflösung haben.
Solltest du das Programm ausprobieren und eventuell Fragen haben, kann ich dir wenn ich heute abend zuhause bin da auch vll noch 1-2 Dinge beantworten.


----------



## mattinator (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hintergrundbild auf 2. Monitor verkleinert - Lösung?*



Ch3fk0ch schrieb:


> Was kann ich tun dass das Hintergrundbild auf beiden Monitoren gut zu sehen ist?


 
Könnte eigentlich so funktionieren: Das Desktop-Bild mit einem Grafik-Editor (z.B. Paint) bearbeiten, auf mind. 1920x1080 zoomen und speichern.


----------



## Ch3fk0ch (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Hintergrundbild auf 2. Monitor verkleinert - Lösung?*

Mhhh,

mit dem Zoomen ist eine Idee, jedoch bin ich nicht soo knausrig  - einfach im Desktop->Anpassen->Hintergrundbild->Eins mit 1080p Auswählen->Bildoptionen->Zentriert,
dann passt es sehr gut bei beiden, jedoch wird beim Samsung ein wenig von den Bildrändern abgeschnitten.

Trotzdem danke für die Vorschläge :]
Gruß Niklas


----------

